# How will they cope with the loss?



## Hungaryjani (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi Everyone!
The reason why I'm writing is because I would like to ask you question related to budgie loss.

I had 3 budgies since yesterday when one of them passed away. She was 5 years old like the other 2 and she was bounded with the only male budgie. 

My question is that:

Will the other 2 budgies survive it without her? Will they cope with the loss?
How can I make it better for them?


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

give them lots of special attention and some extra treats!! When i lost my budgie it had left me with one and that was difficult for her but maybe since yours still have eachother it can be a little easier for eachother. I am sure someone with better experience will come along with some advice. Also, very sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Budgies usually show some emotion at the loss of a friend. Each individual is different in how they’ll react. Some might not seem to mourn really at all, or get over it quickly. Others will become depressed; moody and nippy, more sedentary, not as interested in playing or interaction. Some mourning budgies might appreciate more company, but others prefer to be left alone. When I lost a male that Mink was friends with, she became depressed. She showed me that she’d rather not have me fuss over her, and to leave her be, with the regular routine. After a few weeks, she returned to normal. Watch your budgies body language, they’ll tell you when they are starting to feel better emotionally. 

I’m very sorry for the loss of your girl. If you wish, feel free to start a separate thread in the In Memory section of the forum.


----------



## Hungaryjani (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the help!!! Luckily they are fine.


----------

